# Anyone put their pellet stove and/or wood stove on their T-Shirt?



## Don2222 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello

How about this for $6.00?
From > > http://www.vistaprint.com/gallery.aspx?pg=6&xnav=TsrItem&xnav=TsrButton_01

Tshirt says:

"Don's Pellet Stoves"
"Green Heat that is Cheap!"

Click on Pic below!


----------



## smoke show (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry, never crossed my mind.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 1, 2012)

No Don, I am not wearing that tshirt dammit!


----------



## fossil (Jun 1, 2012)

No...not my style. Moving this to the Inglenook, since it's about T-shirts, not solid fuel-burning appliances. Rick


----------



## Defiant (Jun 1, 2012)

I' ve created a monster


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 1, 2012)

Defiant said:


> I' ve created a monster


 
It is all your fault...Def.....dammit....
that t-shirt friggin sucks...
I have to go and study the Sales brochure and Owner's manual for that Enviro thingy....
I have no idear what a tstat is...
and Don said there is a Pop quiz on Monday morning...complete with illustrations....sumbitch

Bueller....Bueller?


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 1, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> No Don, I am not wearing that tshirt dammit!


 
Gamma
You can create your own T-Shirt at the link below. I just tried it for free and copied the T-Shirt I designed for you guys to see.

From > > http://www.vistaprint.com/gallery.aspx?pg=6&xnav=TsrItem&xnav=TsrButton_01

Now it is your turn to design your own T-Shirt and copy it here for us to see.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 1, 2012)

Don, buddy, I think I may have to try that tomorrow...it seems rather "complex" for a Friday afternoon...
I will do it I promise... 
I am sucked dry for the week so I have to "replenish" the fluids....


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 1, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Don, buddy, I think I may have to try that tomorrow...it seems rather "complex" for a Friday afternoon...
> I will do it I promise...
> I am sucked dry for the week so I have to "replenish" the fluids....
> 
> ...


 
Ok, I have some Rolling Rock in the shed or if you prefer Box Wine.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jun 1, 2012)

I had a Lopi Endeavor Tattooed on my stomach, I'm hardcore....... now that I gained a few lbs it's a Liberty!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 1, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Ok, I have some Rolling Rock in the shed or if you prefer Box Wine.


 
Dogfish Head Raison D'Etre...Don....that is the beverage of choice.....
Open that pocketbook brotha...


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 1, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Dogfish Head Raison D'Etre...Don....that is the beverage of choice.....
> Open that pocketbook brotha...


 
Ok, I will get some.

Sounds Good!
A deep mahogany ale brewed with Belgian beet sugars, green raisins and a sense of purpose!


----------



## smoke show (Jun 1, 2012)

Is it me or is this getting wierd weider?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 1, 2012)

Smoke...its Friday nite...and there is a thread about tshirts with your pellet/wood stove names....
WTF do you expect?


----------



## smoke show (Jun 1, 2012)

Well then get over to Don's and drink that Dogfish.


----------



## Defiant (Jun 1, 2012)

On my way, Gamma pick me up it is not too far out of your travels.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 1, 2012)

Defiant said:


> On my way, Gamma pick me up it is not too far out of your travels.



Now its gonna be a party!  

This is all good stuff.... Keep it comin Don... Love it! !!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jun 1, 2012)

I must have missed something and I'm not sure I want more information.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 1, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> I must have missed something and I'm not sure I want more information.



It started in another thread..... Here is Gamma's post... Going all the way back will fill you in. But it got GOOD here 

Burgers and Pellets


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 1, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> I had a Lopi Endeavor Tattooed on my stomach, I'm hardcore....... now that I gained a few lbs it's a Liberty!


 
Worked with a woman that was, ah, large. She had once been in the Navy and somebody asked if she had a tattoo. She said that she did and it was on her butt cheek. "It used to be a canary. Now it is a bird of prey.".


----------



## begreen (Jun 2, 2012)

My stove is burned into my forearms, kung fu style.


----------



## webbie (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll take any t-shirts with anything printed on them.....

Heck, two of my favs are:
"Let Irv Serve" (Irv must be a s. florida pol).
and
GMDVP (Gay Mans Domestic Violence Project).

For those who doubt me:
http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/2006-06-11/news/0606081091_1_mr-deutch-ted-deutch-rep-irv-slosberg
"Even worse, for the gift of a bus ride and a free Chinese dinner, I watched hundreds of senior citizens wearing "Let Irv Serve" T-shirts behave worse than any children one would see in a nursery ​school​"​and​


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 2, 2012)

This is the only t-shirt I will wear with a woodstove name on it:





edit..I wear my Woodstock tee....forgots about that one...


----------



## webbie (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a Jotul and a couple Woodstock T's.....


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 2, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> This is the only t-shirt I will wear with a woodstove name on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great job Gamma Ray, you learn that software quick! I bet Mike Holton would like this T. He is a member here and the senior support tech at ESW!


----------



## Defiant (Jun 2, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Great job Gamma Ray, you learn that software quick! I bet Mike Holton would like this T. He is a member here and the senior support tech at ESW!


Here we go


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 2, 2012)

No freakin way Don....you mean Mike Holton is a member here?
Get Out!


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 2, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Here we go


 
Why don't you try the T-Shirt maker link Joey?

Show us what kind of T you can make?


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 2, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Great job Gamma Ray, you learn that software quick! I bet Mike Holton would like this T. He is a member here and the senior support tech at ESW!



Don, that Shirt is handed out to everyone who owns an Englander woodstove, by BrotherBart.. Got my t-shirt in Sept last year. Thats the shirt that Gamma was given.   Just sayin

(Sorry Gamma  I could have let you take credit)


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 2, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> No freakin way Don....you mean Mike Holton is a member here?
> Get Out!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Here is Mike's member record.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/members/stoveguy2esw.1187/

esw stands for England Stove Works.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 2, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Don, that Shirt is handed out to everyone who owns an Englander woodstove, by BrotherBart.. Got my t-shirt in Sept last year. Thats the shirt that Gamma was given. Just sayin
> 
> (Sorry Gamma  I could have let you take credit)


 
NO...that is not true Don...who ya gonna believe...me or Dex?


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 2, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Here is Mike's member record.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/members/stoveguy2esw.1187/
> 
> esw stands for England Stove Works.


Don, she was joking.. Mike frequents all the Forums. Just as you do. 

He is in the Woodstove (Hearth)  Forum as much as the Pellet Forum. He helps all burners. Cord wood and Pellets alike.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 2, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> NO...that is not true Don...who ya gonna believe...me or Dex?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmmmm...... Lets take a Poll   j/k


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 2, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> NO...that is not true Don...who ya gonna believe...me or Dex?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gamma
I am dissapointed with you.
Brother Bart posted that T-Shirt in this thread
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/nc-30-fan-or-no-fan.87189/

So now you should try the T-Shirt link and really show us like you promised.
It only took me 5 mins.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 2, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Gamma
> I am dissapointed with you.
> Brother Bart posted that T-Shirt in this thread
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/nc-30-fan-or-no-fan.87189/
> ...



Echo.... Thats what I just said above. Shirts been around the block


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 2, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Echo.... Thats what I just said above. Shirts been around the block


 
Thanks Dexter, I believed you that is why I found that thread.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 2, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Gamma
> I am dissapointed with you.
> Brother Bart posted that T-Shirt in this thread
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/nc-30-fan-or-no-fan.87189/
> .


 
Sorry Don....Bad Gamma Bad....
	

		
			
		

		
	



I will do the tshirt thingy tomorrow....promise...


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 2, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Thanks Dexter, I believed you that is why I found that thread.



Here is my install thread, where I received my Shirt.. Its a shirt I am proud to wear.

Englander 30-NC / (Installed w/Pics and FIRE) Completed!


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 2, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Here is my install thread, where I received my Shirt.. Its a shirt I am proud to wear.
> 
> Englander 30-NC / (Installed w/Pics and FIRE) Completed!


 
Wow, Nice Install and great pics!
I like that initial diagram too!

The way you cut the hole thu the block wall is exactly how I cut the hole in the center block chimney to attach my VC dutchwest.

I use that same hole for the Astoria now.


----------



## Defiant (Jun 2, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Why don't you try the T-Shirt maker link Joey?
> 
> Show us what kind of T you can make?


OK , might not be pretty


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 3, 2012)

OK Don...I promised and here it is. I had to make it up to you since I was yanking yer chain yesterday.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 3, 2012)

Like it...... Nope, I Love it...

The 30 shirt is nice, and the Dapper Man? Well, some of us know who he is  (no names/confidentiality)


----------



## smoke show (Jun 3, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> the Dapper Man? Well, some of us know who he is...


I must spend too much time here...


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 3, 2012)

smoke show said:


> I must spend too much time here...



Your not alone


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 3, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> OK Don...I promised and here it is. I had to make it up to you since I was yanking yer chain yesterday.


 
Very nice Gamma.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 3, 2012)

Ah my younger days.


----------



## Defiant (Jun 3, 2012)

smoke show said:


> I must spend too much time here...


Not as much as Don


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 3, 2012)

Defiant said:


> OK , might not be pretty


 
Cough it up Def....I did it in 7 minutes...mind you it is 7 minutes I will never get back....but I did it....for "The Donster"...
Let's see what you gots...


----------



## Defiant (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok, let's start with this one, I got lost in cyber world looking for ideas.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 3, 2012)

"A" for effort...."C" for imagination....
So an overall "B" score...not bad..not bad at all...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Don will be proud as all chit...

Now callin on Dex....Dex...I know you are there I can hear you breathing dammit....


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 3, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Ok, let's start with this one, I got lost in cyber world looking for ideas.


 
I like that Joey

Is that your Harman?


----------



## Defiant (Jun 3, 2012)

No, it's my VC Encore 2550.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 3, 2012)

Defiant said:


> No, it's my VC Encore 2550.


 
Oh, very nice

I as thinking of a wire diagram for the back. What do you think would be good?


----------



## smoke show (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## fossil (Jun 3, 2012)

Longest T-shirt thread in the history of Hearth.com.  (Not a tough record to set, actually).   Why don't you folks all go get a couple of adjoining suites someplace?    Rick


----------



## Defiant (Jun 4, 2012)

fossil said:


> Longest T-shirt thread in the history of Hearth.com. (Not a tough record to set, actually). Why don't you folks all go get a couple of adjoining suites someplace?  Rick


Rick,
Donny is getting his shed ready for just that purpose. You might want to make the trip out it should be a real sleeper.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 4, 2012)

Next thing you know someone will get their stove tattooed on their body.  "it could happen"


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 4, 2012)

Woodstock T-shirt from their open house . . .


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 4, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Oh, very nice
> 
> I as thinking of a wire diagram for the back. What do you think would be good?


 
Don, go for the wire diagram on the back...I am diggin it.....
very hot..


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 4, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Don, go for the wire diagram on the back...I am diggin it.....
> very hot..


 
Hi Gamma

Here is the wire diagram for the Enviro Meridian.
Wish it was in color like the Pelpro !


----------

